# Anonymous biker hands over pythons



## News Bot (Aug 27, 2009)

*Published On:* 27-Aug-09 01:28 PM
*Source Site:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

AN anonymous biker has surrendered two exotic snakes at a Perth reptile centre.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Jessica85 (Aug 27, 2009)

i guess it was good of him to hand them over rather then set them free in the wild!


----------



## alison (Aug 27, 2009)

i agree. About the best result you could hope for - no threat to australian wildlife, and the snakes will be properly cared for (i would hope!). They wouldn't euthanase them would they??


----------



## Jessica85 (Aug 27, 2009)

i reckon they would probably send them to zoos? But im not too sure?


----------



## kupper (Aug 27, 2009)

Euthanized for sure


----------



## fritzi2009 (Aug 27, 2009)

i hate that in every snake news article there has to be one idiot who says 'they attack people' like they mean to do it. snakes don't know any better, they don't have an advanced thought process like we do. they go off their instincts as do tigers, bears, lions etc. To a large wild hungry python we probably come across as a gourmet meal, and venomous (and/or non venomous) snakes usually only bite people when provoked as a means of defending itself, they DO NOT DO IT FOR THE FUN OF IT. god some people are ignorant it's ridiculous.


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 27, 2009)

See i told you there are nice bikires out there....But unfortunately i wont like the outcome with this...more than likely these snakes will be euthanased...


----------



## alison (Aug 27, 2009)

thats a shame if they do euthanise them. Still, good on the bloke for doing the right thing.


----------



## stim72 (Aug 27, 2009)

Photos removed


----------



## A.R.C (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice animals, can only hope they dont get euthinaised but its likely.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Not idiot or ignorant!*



fritzi2009 said:


> i hate that in every snake news article there has to be one idiot who says 'they attack people' like they mean to do it. snakes don't know any better, they don't have an advanced thought process like we do. they go off their instincts as do tigers, bears, lions etc. To a large wild hungry python we probably come across as a gourmet meal, and venomous (and/or non venomous) snakes usually only bite people when provoked as a means of defending itself, they DO NOT DO IT FOR THE FUN OF IT. god some people are ignorant it's ridiculous.


 
I would imagine a majority of the general public do not know which snakes are a potential danger to people, for whatever reason, and which are not. So for someone to inform the general public of what a given snake is capable of doing is being responsible… certainly not idiotic, nor ignorant. 

Similarly with informing the public of whether they present an establishment risk.

If that sort of information encourages people to hand in such reptiles then it has achieved a desired outcome! So good on Rick Dawson for the comments.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Aug 29, 2009)

yeah but im talking about the people who portray snakes as only being bad. just because they might not like them.


----------



## Retic (Aug 29, 2009)

The comments are designed to frighten people, nothing more. They are no more likely to attack people than all the native highly venomous snakes or pythons we are going to encounter.


----------

